# Немеет левая рука после перелома 7 шейного позвонка



## vitagaz (16 Авг 2009)

Всех приветствую. У меня такая проблема, немеет левая рука. Я недавно попал в аварию и у меня после этого перелом 7 шейного позвонка с минимальным смещением и ушиб левого плеча и локтя.


----------



## nuwa (16 Авг 2009)

*Немеет левая рука*

Здравствуйте, чтобы консультирующим врачам было проще помочь Вам советом, пожалуйста, воспользуйтесь этой ссылкой, чтобы подробнее описать ситуацию https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html . И если есть снимки на руках, то желательно их выложить здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/forum20/thread387.html .


----------



## vitagaz (19 Авг 2009)

*Снимки шейного позвонка*

Мне 25 лет, муж, 78кг, 178см.
У меня немеет левая рука в районе пальцев, осебенно после того как полежу часа два.
Недавно случилась дтп, с вязи чем у меня стало перелом 7 шейного позвонка и ушиб левой руки.

Снимок томографии и заключение прилагаю. 

Не скажете с чем связанно немение левой руки в области пальцев. Посмотрите пожалуйста снимки.


----------



## vitagaz (25 Авг 2009)

Еще мучают боли усталости при ходьбе в области шеи.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Авг 2009)

В Казани есть замечательная кафедра неврологии и рефлексотерапии в медицинской академии, которую возглавляет выдающийся вертеброневролог современности  Г.А. Иваничев. Это же рукой подать от Вашего дома! Отправляйтесь туда и Вам помогут избавиться от боли.


----------



## vitagaz (26 Авг 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Отправляйтесь туда и Вам помогут избавиться от боли.



Шею отрежут?


----------



## vitagaz (6 Окт 2009)

*Шишка на затылке*

Здраствуйте, меня на данный момент беспокоит шишка на затылке в районе 7 шейного позвонка, похожую на горб. Че это может быть? Два месяца назад я попал в аварию, и был двойной перелом 7 шейного позвонка с минимальным смешением.


----------



## Доктор Попов (6 Окт 2009)

*Шишка на затылке*

Снимки поставьте


----------



## vitagaz (6 Окт 2009)

*Шишка на затылке*

Вот тут снимки https://www.medhouse.ru/single/42039-post3.html


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2009)

*Шишка на затылке*

Нужны обычные рентгеновские недавние снимки и сделайте фото прямо и сбоку проблемного места.


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Ноя 2009)

vitagaz, Вы родились в рубашке! К просьбе доктора Ступина добавлю от себя, что поможет подсказать правильный диагноз электромиография мышц рук с исследованием нервной проводимости. Потому что и ушиб локтя, и перелом 7 шейного позвонка после бокового удара могут давать онемение в пальцах руки.


----------

